# Is it too early to start thinking about ...



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

New Year's resolutions? I might actually make a few this year.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Suzanne,thinking about New Year resolutions is one thing,keeping them is something ! Leo.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm never too early to think about ways to improove your life. 


But I do agree with Leo it's another thing to keep them.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

As I tell my students, you can't get anything accomplished if you don't even try; something is better than nothing! So rather than saying I'll lose 40 pounds, I'll set the goal for 10.... repeat.....repeat.....repeat. Maybe it'll work this time! :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep, too early....got a few more weeks to go.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm still wondering what ever happened to my resolution from last year. I had promised to be calmer behind the wheel. That lasted about a day.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have given up on resolutions. Every year I make them and every year, by Jan. 15th I break them. So I have decided not to bother!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just never announce them to anyone else.  

I've been doing "test runs" on a few -- If I manage to keep them up by 12/31, I'll go public since I'll be pretty sure of success. That's not really cheating, is it?   

Mezz-- What a great idea!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Who started this sick trend of a New Year's Resolution?!


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Has anyone here ever made a New Years resolution they kept? What was it...... if there are/were any?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's always too early.

Phil


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've kept one, in fact every year I keep my resolution...


I won't make new year resolution this year.



Couldn't resist.....


----------

